# 1938 Western Flyer Bicycle - $150



## Robertriley (Jun 3, 2016)

https://westernmass.craigslist.org/bik/5617846886.html


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 3, 2016)

Its only 14 hours, im on my way...lolololol...JK, thats a steal though!


----------



## slick (Jun 3, 2016)

Killer deal. Karla has the same bike in the same color exactly. Hers is missing the dropstand though. Those tires on it are pretty rad. Be good on something else. And that front loader is worth the asking price.


----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2016)

Is that the same one that was on ebay ?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 5, 2016)

mrg said:


> Is that the same one that was on ebay ?



No, the one that was on ebay is cleaner and in my garage.  This guy does not like to return emails.


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2016)

with a little cleaning could be a twin, 2 light blue/wt cwc girls bikes a wk or 2 apart.


----------

